# What Makes You Desire The Bible?



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Jan 22, 2018)

On a practical level, what makes you always desire to come to the Scriptures with great passion, loving them more than any other book? How do you keep that Psalm 119 attitude throughout all the seasons of your life? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jack K (Jan 23, 2018)

I don't "always desire to come to the Scriptures with great passion." For me, it helps to think of it as a generally enjoyable and healthy habit rather than an experience that ought to be rapturous every time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Polanus1561 (Jan 23, 2018)

One thing I humbly acknowledge, the word of God has been sufficient for godly men in the past, and will continue to be sufficient for all seasons of life for all God seeking men. I am no different, I am a mere sheep (out of the many) that needs to hear the voice of my Shepherd. The objective Word of God unites the subjective experiences of the sheep into establishing our calling as Christians

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JimmyH (Jan 23, 2018)

The first thing that came to my mind when I saw the title to this thread was, 1 Peter 2:2 _As newborn babes, desire the sincere milk of the word, that ye may grow thereby:
_
For many years I didn't read the Bible every day. When I did read it I read it cafeteria style, picking and choosing what I wanted, and bypassing the remainder. When I became more serious about Bible study I began with John MacArthur's method and that was very good but I still picked and chose.

When I began the M'Cheyne 1 year plan (I'm in my 4th year) I read the whole Bible from cover to cover for the first time. This has been of great benefit to me. I suppose we've all heard of the 'runner's high' attributed to endorphins ? 

Well I don't get 'high' from reading the Bible, and my endorphins are not increased, but like the runners I read about, if I were to miss a reading I would feel deprived. I look forward to my morning and evening Bible reading and wouldn't miss it for anything.

Reactions: Like 3 | Amen 1


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Jan 23, 2018)

I just always want to have a passion for the Bible alone. I never want to elevate works based off the Bible because of their relevency or appeal.

I need the Spirit to greatly work in me through the scriptures in order that I may always love and enjoy them more than anything else.


----------



## KMK (Jan 25, 2018)

There is nothing in and of ourselves that desires the Word. It is God's grace working in us to change our understanding and affections which drive our wills.

LBC Chapter 10

Paragraph 1. Those whom God hath predestinated unto life, He is pleased in His appointed, and accepted time, effectually to call,*1* by His Word and Spirit, out of that state of sin and death in which they are by nature, to grace and salvation by Jesus Christ;*2* enlightening their minds spiritually and savingly to understand the things of God;*3* taking away their heart of stone, and giving to them a heart of flesh;*4* renewing their wills, and by His almighty power determining them to that which is good, and effectually drawing them to Jesus Christ;*5* yet so as they come most freely, being made willing by His grace.*6
*
As we are drawn to Christ, we are enlightened to see and enjoy the excellencies and the perfections of God's Word.

LBC Chapter 1

Paragraph 5. We may be moved and induced by the testimony of the church of God to a high and reverent esteem of the Holy Scriptures; and the heavenliness of the matter, the efficacy of the doctrine, and the majesty of the style, the consent of all the parts, the scope of the whole (which is to give all glory to God), the full discovery it makes of the only way of man's salvation, and many other incomparable excellencies, and entire perfections thereof, are arguments whereby it does abundantly evidence itself to be the Word of God*...
*
Just reading the above paragraph causes my will to yearn for some Bible chapters. See ya!

Reactions: Amen 2


----------



## timfost (Jan 25, 2018)

When my affections are not where they need to be (which is frequent), I pray that God would bring me closer to Him--to give me a desire consistent with faith. 

Also, it helps to think about reading the Bible as part of a _conversation _with God. Reading the Word is God speaking to us, prayer is us speaking back to God. 

If you think about your best conversations with your wife, they are likely when both of you are engaged and contributing to the conversation. Relationships are hard work. But the work is well worth it! Sometimes when we have to work hard at something we don't feel passionate in the moment, but it is oftentimes the exercise of the will and intellect that germinates stronger affections as a product of the work.

I think we would do well to define "love." In our culture, love is a strong feeling-- passion. In the Bible, it is a commitment to do good to another, even at our own expense. Strong feelings by themselves rarely last, but strong commitment awakens the whole person and forms a bond not easily shaken.

Reactions: Like 3 | Amen 1


----------



## ZackF (Jan 26, 2018)

Let me know when you find out. Bottle it up. I'll pay for shipping.

I think it is akin to exercise or even loving a spouse. You don't always feel like it but it is the right thing to do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Jan 28, 2018)

KMK said:


> It is God's grace working in us to change our understanding and affections which drive our wills.


Amen and amen. Nice thought. We plead with God for the desire for His Word.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jan 29, 2018)

I am not a big Piper fan, but I have to say his two recent books "A Peculiar Glory: How the Christian Scriptures Reveal Their Complete Truthfulness" and its follow up "Reading the Bible Supernaturally" [Seeing and Savoring the Glory of God in Scripture], will increase your love for scripture.


----------

